# Age Old Debate/ Gas Vs Diesel



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

just went and looked for a new tv. finally got rid of the suburban. so i was looking at the chevy 2500 series. so what should i go with gas or diesel. i have heard alot about both but havent evey owned a diesel so not to familiar with them. any comments would help out in this tough decision. oh ya cloth or leather?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess it depends on what you need the truck to do. If you are going to be carrying or towing big loads, especially in the mountains or other extreme environments, then the diesel is the way to go. You will also enjoy better fuel mileage and durability (if you take care of it!). You will also, at least for the time being, pay more for fuel and the upfront up charge is substantial, not to mention out of this world repair costs when the time does come. For everyday driving, I'm not convinced the diesel is your best choice. I pull a 28RS-DS with a gasser and it does great, but at least with my truck, I would not go any bigger.

As far as the interior goes, I am a big fan of leather. More comfortable and easier to keep clean. If you live in a cold climate though, be sure to get seat warmers!

Have fun shopping!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A matter of choice and money. A diesel will cost more and will last longer. I have the Duramax in a 03 and the towing power is incredible compared to the gas 454 I had in a 96 Suburban. The 06 Duramax was even stronger. I do not know fuel mileage differences because the duelly is the worst of the bunch.

Cloth used to be warmer in the winter but the leather option also can come with heated seats. I prefer leather. For me , no matter what the material was, I always used a towel under the childs car seat to help the seat keep clean. After they are older and no longer need the seat, I keep a towel in the truck for emergency spills so they cannot soak in.

Enjoy the search









John


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents.

1) Towing long distances and/or through the mountains the diesel wins hands down. More power & better towing mpg. At 2000 rmp's (70 MPH) I get 11-13 mpg towing my 29 FBHS. I use it as my daily driver also, around town 15 mpg and 19-20 on the highway.

2) Diesels cost more but will last at least twice as long. I have 68,000 miles on mine and it is just broken in. A couple of friends have 250,000 miles and 400,000 miles on thier diesels.

3) If you do need repairs, diesels costs more. But, if you are they type that does your own work you can save that $.

4) Most of all (like PDX_Doug said) it depends what you need the truck to do. What size trailer are you talkng about?

5) Leather all the way. Easier to keep cleen & better resale value.

6) Have a blast test driving them all!









*Just my opinion* but after having owned a diesel I probably will never buy a gas truck again.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Gas vs. Diesel

I average about 100,000 klm (about 60,000 miles) per year and use my F250 Super Duty 6.0 litre Turbo Diesel for both work and play. Over the years I have had both gas and diesel as this is my 13 or 14th Ford truck.
It all comes down to what you are comfortable with. We have a large fiver an Outback 30FRKS which is about 32.5' long and 5 tons. even more when loaded! I would not pull this with a gas, however our last fiver SOB wash 25' and 3 tons, gas was fine, it worked very hard on the hills but I was never in a rush.
The diesel gives you a margin of comfort, but is noisy in a drive thru, (like Tim Horton's) you have to shut it off, it can be slow to warm up, not a problem this year. If it's really cold I have to make sure that the hotels I stay in (over 100/per year) have plugins, otherwise you will not start in the morning.
It is more money up front but if well maintained it will outlast every thing else on the truck many times over. It is cheaper for fuel on a yearly bases if you are doing the miles and LOOK AFTER IT. I do frequent oil changes and fuel filters are also changes every 20,000 KLM. I run additives thru about every 3 rd tank which for me is once a week.
I have never regretted a Diesel engine (except Ford 2003 SD 6LTRE model) which they replaced for no charge to me. It was the first year they came out with it and had some problems, but I don't know of any manufacturer that hasn't at some point or another!
The Diesel makes long trips enjoyable with the power it provides and if I have to pass someone with the fiver on behind I don't need a 3 mile downhill slope.
The other nice thing about a Diesel is it just feels solid, the truck feels better built, and if you are in an accident you have the feeling that your odds are improved of coming out unhurt. This may be all in my head but with the milage I do that matters.

That my thoughts.









Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The '06 DMAX is a monster. Just pulled my 5'er, and on moderate hills it doesn't even downshift out of 6th gear. 63MPH @ 1650 RPM. I keep waiting for it to but it doesn't do it. It also returns 12MPG while towing. During the summer Diesel will likely be 10 to 20 cents cheaper/gallon. Put that on top of the high towing MPG and you look at a 30% reduction in fuel costs while camping.

Can't say I would recommend it for pulling anything smaller then say 27 or 28 feet because you may not be getting the full value out of it . However if you do ,then you will be grinning ear to ear while doing it.

Leather option on the 2500 is usually an LT3 package. That plus the diesel is getting you around $48K to $50K on an '07 classic truck. If I did leather it would for sure be heated. Nice thing about leather is that it lasts longer. Watch out for a $3K price increase on the later '07's though due to the emission equipment.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

White Buffalo said:


> Here's my 2 cents.
> 
> 1) Towing long distances and/or through the mountains the diesel wins hands down. More power & better towing mpg. At 2000 rmp's (70 MPH) I get 11-13 mpg towing my 29 FBHS. I use it as my daily driver also, around town 15 mpg and 19-20 on the highway.


I'll second that


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

As much as I would love to get a diesel it just will not pay off for me. I had a little chat with the guy who delivered my 32bhds he was pulling it with a crew cab Duramax(my truck of choice) and told me he got 11 to 12 mpg from Lakeshore to RI. His return trip he would get 20+mpg empty which is great but in my case I will get 8 or 9 mpg pulling that beast but I don't use the truck for much else but a couple of miles here and there the truck usually never reaches temp. So the cost of a new (to me) diesel isn't worth it for 2 or 3 mpg. I don't need it for economy or power so its a big block for me.

But I will revisit this after a couple of tows this spring.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

If you can afford it... GO DIESEL!
Chicks dig diesel.









But a Chevy?
I'm a FORD girl myself...(sorry different thread...my bad







)
MaeJae


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

With out doing research through past post there was a ford diesel with a certain engine to stay away from which was it? Thanks mac


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just went through this same scenario! I got rid of my 2003 1500 Suburban because it struggles to pull our 29BHS (30' 8") on long grades. We like to go to the mountains on vacation, but around central Illinois, there aren't too many. Since my sister lives in Idaho and we visit nearly every year, the Suburban had to go.

I drove an '07 4WD Crew Cab with the Duramax/Allison setup first, and all I can say is "WOW." If it weren't for the $48,000+ price tag, I'd have gotten it (and it did not have the LT3 package - LT2, I think.) The salesman told me that any diesel trucks built after Jan. 1, '07 will have a substantial price increase, due to the '07 emissions requirements. I think he said that the increase would be about an additional $1500 (and probably more in CA).

What I did purchase, though, was an '07 4WD Crew Cab gas model. It has the 6.0 L engine, HD transmission, 4:11 rear end and the towing package. And the sticker was $37,000+. Quite a difference!

If you live in or near the mountains, you may want to consider the diesel, but I could not justify the $9000 upgrade to a diesel living in the flatlands, and when more miles will be driven without the Outback than with it. (Weekend trips around here could not provide justification of that expenditure, either.) And when I am towing in the mountains or driving long distances, I can accept that I will be pulling in the 50 mph range, but with the peace of mind that the trruck is built to do it.

Oil changes for the diesel will run about $50.00+. The Duramax/Allison combo is rated at 22,000 lbs. TCWR, and my gasser is rated at 16,000 lbs. (about 3000-4000 of extra capacity, for me.) Diesel is $2.69 and gas is $2.15 here, right now. For me, the diesel would have been great, but didn't make economic sense.

Now, that's just my $.03 (with inflation, two cents ain't what it used to be).

See picture, below:










Whatever you do, neither choice is a bad one. It just depends on where you live, how much you want to tow, and how much you want to spend.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

macfish said:


> With out doing research through past post there was a ford diesel with a certain engine to stay away from which was it? Thanks mac


I believe it was the 7.3L PSD


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> With out doing research through past post there was a ford diesel with a certain engine to stay away from which was it? Thanks mac


I believe it was the 7.3L PSD
[/quote]

2003 6.0 PSD RUN RUN FAR AWAY!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> With out doing research through past post there was a ford diesel with a certain engine to stay away from which was it? Thanks mac


I believe it was the 7.3 PSD
[/quote]

*The 7.3L is fine. It was the 2003-2004 6.0L models that had some problems (head gaskets, turbo, etc). They worked the bugs out and the 2005-2006 6.0L models have been more reliable. Now the new 2007 6.4L dual turbo diesel still has a story to tell.







*

New truck prices:

New diesel truck prices are definitley high. You can find used ones with @ 50,000 miles for under $25,000. 50,000 miles is not alot of miles for a diesel - they don't break in until after 45-50,000. It's just hard to understand when you are used to 50,000 miles being 1/3 to 1/2 of the life of the truck.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> With out doing research through past post there was a ford diesel with a certain engine to stay away from which was it? Thanks mac


I believe it was the 7.3L PSD
[/quote]

2003 6.0 PSD RUN RUN FAR AWAY!!!!!!!!

John
[/quote]
Now I'm not saying I was wrong... I was mistaken!








It was the 6.0









Ummm, I think my daughter distracted me while I was typing... yeah that's what happened.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And with that, the hijack is over







Back to Gas vs diesel...GM


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Love my Cummins.............

'nuff said.

Steve


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

It was the 2003 and early 2004 Ford 6.0 Litre turbo lots of problems but they have been redesigned and tested and are now a great motor. 5 speed shift on the fly 4X4 and great mileage.

Love it, recommend it highly!

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just got my first diesel this past year, traded a 6.0L/4.10 Suburban for a Duramax Crew Cab here a few things I have learned.....

Pulling power.....WOW...no comparison
Fuel economy....Suburban empty (driving very gently) 15.5 mpg highway/ 10-11 around town
Towing high of 10....low of under 7
Diesel......empty....20 on the highway/ 14 around town
Townig so far....14 for a high.....10 for a low
Price.....the Duramax is around $6,000 more...oil changes are $50 + each
I did a Kelly Blue Book on a 2004 Chevrolet Silverado Crew Cab 4x4 with a gas vrs diesel
the same truck with 60000 miles on it ....the diesel came out being worth $6,500.00 more.
As fro the oil changes...twice as much but you can go 7500 to 10000 miles between them

I can't say that I would never buy a gas truck again...but as long as I am towing 5 tons....no gas for me!
If you are buying the truck for a long term(10 yrs/200,000 miles) then go diesel.

As for leather, I don't like it myself....I like the cloth, but if you are going to get leather make sure it is heated!

Good luck shopping and let me know if I can be of any help.

Gary


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> If you can afford it... GO DIESEL!
> Chicks dig diesel.
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON!!









Chevy makes a better gas vehicle. But if its diesel........GO FORD!


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

alot of good answers here thanks ya'll. well i will be pulling my 30rls with it. i'm here in nc and mostly will pull to the beach and florida. i may only pull it to the mountains twice a year. i'm only really going to use it as a tow vehicle not really a daily driver. so hard of a decision.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rmsmith1208 said:


> alot of good answers here thanks ya'll. well i will be pulling my 30rls with it. i'm here in nc and mostly will pull to the beach and florida. i may only pull it to the mountains twice a year. i'm only really going to use it as a tow vehicle not really a daily driver. so hard of a decision.


I don't drive my Dodge Cummins every day either...I have a work provided vehicle.

All I can say is, if you can afford the diesel, you will never regret it.

If the need ever arrises that you would want to sell it, a low mileage diesel will sell for a ton more money than any gasser will.

The difference in towing alone makes it all the more worth while.

Steve


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> alot of good answers here thanks ya'll. well i will be pulling my 30rls with it. i'm here in nc and mostly will pull to the beach and florida. i may only pull it to the mountains twice a year. i'm only really going to use it as a tow vehicle not really a daily driver. so hard of a decision.


I don't drive my Dodge Cummins every day either...I have a work provided vehicle.

All I can say is, if you can afford the diesel, you will never regret it.

If the need ever arrises that you would want to sell it, a low mileage diesel will sell for a ton more money than any gasser will.

The difference in towing alone makes it all the more worth while.

Steve
[/quote]
(intro... Ferris Bueller's Day Off music)

OH...YEAH!!!









MaeJae


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Love my Cummins.............
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> Steve


X 2


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Love my Cummins.............
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> Steve


X 2
[/quote]

I agree cummins all the way.

Scott

I owned V-8 gassers forever before I bought my latest truck and all I can say is why did I wait so long. I get better mileage both around town and on the highway. The towing power is alot better without a hugh impact on fuel mileage. If you do get one you will never go back.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

rmsmith1208 said:


> just went and looked for a new tv. finally got rid of the suburban. so i was looking at the chevy 2500 series. so what should i go with gas or diesel. i have heard alot about both but havent evey owned a diesel so not to familiar with them. any comments would help out in this tough decision. oh ya cloth or leather?


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We bought our 7.3 for several reasons - it last longer and it also has more options in regards to fuel....

For example:

Diesel
Bio-Diesel
Veggie Oil

The Veggie Oil option requires a second tank, but not a big investment. We thought that in this time of uncertainty, it might be nice to have a couple of options.

Besides, there is nothing like that ROAR when I start my bad boy


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey
I went through the same agony just a few weeks back.
I went with the 2007 Chevy Duramax/Allison combo.
I only have 2500 miles on it, and not much towing yet, but so far it is awesome.
Great milage, more power than I need.
Forget about what you hear about hard starting problems in cold weather.
I live in western North Dakota. Plugged in or not, the Duramax starts right up even in sub zero temps.
I do keep it plugged in when I can to save on wear and tear during warm ups and use a anti gel in about every other tank.

Bill


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks all. i'm going to go and test drive the diesel tomorrow.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

rmsmith1208 said:


> thanks all. i'm going to go and test drive the diesel tomorrow.


*Have fun & please post your comments on them all when you get the chance. I bet we are all curious to hear about your comments (plus it will stir the pot in the diesel wars







). The new twin turbo Ford 6.4L diesel isn't available at my local dealer yet - if you run across one let us know how she runs (and the sticker price!).

Best regards,

Rich*


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

rmsmith1208 said:


> thanks all. i'm going to go and test drive the diesel tomorrow.


If you are interested in GM Supplier pricing I can help you out. Ask the dealer what that price would be and if he won't match it let me know and I'll get you an authorizaton # to get the discount.
Bob


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

sweet thanks for that info. i didnt get the chance to go today, busy at work and no lunch. but hopefully this weekend i'm going to take the test drive challenge


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

They are all good, it makes absolutely no difference what TV you use as long as it is a red 1 ton Ford diesel.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

hahahah right on


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

silesiaone said:


> They are all good, it makes absolutely no difference what TV you use as long as it is a red 1 ton Ford diesel.


I would have to agree!


----------

